# How to remove fuel pump



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 00 nissan altima, which was having a misfire. While trying to fix the misfire I replaced the distributer/cap, wires, spark plugs, injectors, and fuel filter. After replacing all of the things metioned the car was still having the misfire. An one day the car didn't even want to start, after trying to get it started an wans't able, I decided to call someone that also works on cars. He checks different things and after spraying some starting fluid in one of the respiration hoses he told me the fuel pump was bad.

I already removed the cover with 4, 10mm srews and also the 2 gas hoses as well as the as a white cover were the hoses connect. Im able to see the fuel pump but not sure how to remove it.


----------

